# Very confused new buyer... pls help asap



## Sasha Brezina (Mar 1, 2017)

My fiance and I decided to go to  timeshare presentation in Vegas for the freebies and ended up deciding that the timeshare sounded right for us and what we want to do. 

Now reading everyones reviews and opinions I'm getting very confused as to whether it was a good decision. From what I understood I was excited but am I missing something?

It's with Windham, it was about $16,000 for 84000 points (got an initial 84000 point bonus) and then we have unlimited weeks/days RCI if booking 45 days or less (for between $229- $350 apparently depending on room size).

Now my fiance and I are very flexible with work. I told my boss I was going to go on vacation this year "sometime and somewhere between January and March" and we only booked our trip a few weeks before we came. So based on this it seems the RCI is a great option for us and the bit of points would be great to book a nice 4-5 day vacation...

Am I missing something though? What sort of questions should I ask and be weary about?

Thanks so much in advance! I believe I only would have a day or 2 more to cancel? (Not that I want to at the moment cause I am excited but now feel maybe I'm being naive?)


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2017)

Sasha Brezina said:


> My fiance and I decided to go to  timeshare presentation in Vegas for the freebies and ended up deciding that the timeshare sounded right for us and what we want to do.
> 
> Now reading everyones reviews and opinions I'm getting very confused as to whether it was a good decision. From what I understood I was excited but am I missing something?
> 
> ...




Rescind immediately. Then read through these threads and learn how to purchase resale if at all. FYI-84,000 points is not a lot and like $14,000 too much.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 1, 2017)

For that same $14,000 ... you could outright BUY more than double or triple the number of points ... which would get you multi weeks of vacationing AND still have enough dollars left over to pay MFs for 4-5 years.

84K in points does NOT get you into VERY FEW resorts at Prime season for 7 nights ... older resorts ... not the newer resorts.


----------



## theo (Mar 1, 2017)

As others have noted, this is a *terrible* deal. Rescind (cancel) *immediately*. I believe you have only 5 days under Nevada law. Tick tock.

Rescission must be done in writing; stay off the phone. Everyone who signed the contract must also sign the rescission letter.
Follow the rescission instructions precisely, as provided at the time of contract execution. Do not use any method of delivery not identified.
Certified mail is almost always the best option, with USPS issuing a counter receipt documenting the all important postmark date.

If you want to buy a points contract, buy resale after you rescind --- and do some homework first to determine your actual points needs.
Such contracts are a dime a dozen (figuratively speaking) on the resale market. As others have already observed, you will probably need a lot more points (probably 3 times as many, or more) than this purchase included in order to meet your indicated objectives.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 1, 2017)

RESCIND.  Follow the instructions in your contract exactly as written.
The price you paid (full-freight) is highway robbery compared to resale prices.
Check TUG Marketplace, Redweek, brokers like www.judikoz.com and closed e-bay auctions.

.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 1, 2017)

First: know that you are far from alone. Lots of people buy timeshares this way, and most who keep them find they like them.

However, you just bought the equivalent of a very nice used car without doing any research, or even asking a mechanic to look the car over first. Oh, and the car's value will be about $0 in just a few more days, so if you later decide it isn't the right car for you, you can't sell it---you can only give it away. And if you borrowed money to buy it you still have to pay that back.

So, rescind while you have time. Then, do some research and decide if timeshare is right for you. If it is, then decide if this _particular_ timeshare at this _particular_ price is right for you. If so, you can call your sales person and say "Changed my mind. Sign me up." They will fall all over themselves to do so.

However, you will probably find that if timeshare is right for you, that you can find better ways to accomplish your goals. We can help with that.


----------



## DaSoul (Mar 1, 2017)

Act now do not wait... rescind and read my signature


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 1, 2017)

Unless you plan on spending another $60,000 or so direct with Wyndham to get to VIP, you can buy triple the points you have now (which is probably the minimum you need to make it cost effective to use Wyndham points for less than $2000.  Your MF will be triple what they are now but you have the extra you saved to help pay for that.  Even at the lower levels of VIP their are not too many benefits from buying direct.    

This is what you would be losing by buying resale.  You lose the bonus points which you would replace with real points- but they would have MF's.  You would lose the ability to book Worldmark properties for $99 using points- but you really don't have enough points to do that.  You would lose your RCI bonus certs but they are really only worth $199-$299 if you get the week for completely free.  You would have access to the same weeks using RCI extra vacations and last calls and they often go onsale for $199-$249 for the same types of weeks.  Finally you would lose access to nightly stays with points through RCI but there are a lot of additional fees using RCI for stays and many don't even use that feature.  It certainly is not worth $10,000+.


----------



## Sasha Brezina (Mar 1, 2017)

Oh crap this doesn't sound good.

Okay so having the unlimited rci bookings isn't a positive then? That was really the thing that we were most interested in but it kind of sounds like everyone gets that?

Okay so if I want to cancel I just do up a written letter saying that we do not wish to go forward with the purchase? We did this on Sunday so do we have to go deliver it directly to them? (Which I'd probably rather not do for the confrontation) or can I send it certified mail? Will it get there in time or doessays it just have to be sent by the 5th day?

Thanks for your help everyone I appreciate it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 1, 2017)

congrats on finding us in time to save $14 grand!

rescission letter goes off the postmark, not when they receive the letter...just make sure you follow the directions in the sales contract to legally cancel!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 1, 2017)

You need to get out your purchased documents, find the instructions for rescinding, and follow it exactly.

Do not deliver it to them in person - send it certified mail.

Your sales person is likely to call and try to talk you out of it:  do not talk to them, do not call them, do not answer the phone.   Their calls have no impact on your right to rescind.

The only date that matters is the date you mail it - not when they receive it.

*To whom it may concern:

We are exercising   our legal right of rescission and cancelling our timeshare purchase from (date) - contract number (number), (resort.)

Please refund our deposit, and do not charge any additional fees to our credit card.

A copy of the main page(s) of the contract is enclosed.

The binders and other materials are being returned to you separately by media mail.

John Doe
Jane Doe*


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 1, 2017)

Sasha, there are instructions for rescinding in the packet you received. Near the end. Fine print. But in short, write a simple letter, send it Certified w/return receipt. It just has to be postmarked, not delivered by the date. Include the line 'Promotional Materials to be delivered under separate cover.' Then send back their junk by cheapest means. Keep the receipt in case that try to charge you for it.

Yes, EVERY member of RCI has access to those Last Call reservations.

Don't answer the phone from them or from unknown numbers for a while.

Welcome to TUG.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 1, 2017)

Write the letter, mail it, and then come back and talk to us.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 1, 2017)

take your time AFTER cancelling to relax and enjoy the extra 14,000 bucks in your pocket....read up on the wyndham forum below and youll find a lifetime worth of information on buying resale!


----------



## DaSoul (Mar 1, 2017)

I would remove the picture as it has your address information on it.


----------



## Sasha Brezina (Mar 1, 2017)

Oh geez apparently I'm not right in the head!! Deleted!


----------



## Sasha Brezina (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks so much again for the help guys. We sent off the letter and a box with the tablet and stuff they gave us so hopefully it will be all good!


----------



## theo (Mar 2, 2017)

Sasha Brezina said:


> Thanks so much again for the help guys. *We sent off the letter* and a box with the tablet and stuff they gave us so hopefully it will be all good!



I sincerely hope that you used USPS certified mail and obtained a date stamped postmark receipt from the USPS counter.
"Sent" is vague,  "postmarked" is not. The only date that matters for rescission is the *postmark* date of your cancellation letter.

Glad you chose to rescind. This was a bad deal in a host of ways, most notably including far too few points for far too much money.

Rescission is a legal right provided under applicable state law. If you met the deadline and followed the instructions, there is no need for "hope".  The developer has no other option other than to process your rescission and issue 100% refund of deposit within 45 days (but likely sooner).
Do *not* answer any incoming calls from sales weasels looking to salvage the deal (and their commission). Just let the law work for you now.


----------



## Sasha Brezina (Mar 2, 2017)

Yep yep I went into UPS and sent certified mail and received some sort of receipt and he said that when they receive it I'll also get a receipt in the mail (sent the tablet and stuff cheaper mail but wrote in the letter it was coming seperately).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 2, 2017)

You definitely overpaid for something you can get for a few hundred dollars.  Rescind, rescind, rescind.  Everyone here agrees. 

Take your time and look into something else on the resale market.  Wyndham is super cheap, so if you loved the product, buy it resale on ebay. 

I wouldn't buy Wyndham with that kind of cash.  Spend about half that much and buy Hilton points.  Hilton has great resorts in Vegas, Orlando, Oahu, the Big Island, SC, and even NYC.  Check for a good resale broker like sellingtimeshares.net.  There are currently many platinum point packages for Hilton for great prices.  Save 50% and have something actually worth what you paid for it. 

My next $18K purchase will be Disney points through the above website.  I love Disney and that is my favorite timeshare purchase.  I am also looking into Hyatt for the places we want to go.


----------



## moonstone (Mar 2, 2017)

Sasha Brezina said:


> Oh crap this doesn't sound good.
> 
> *Okay so having the unlimited rci bookings isn't a positive then? That was really the thing that we were most interested in but it kind of sounds like everyone gets that?*
> 
> ...



By that (in bold above) do you mean extra weeks in addition to what you would have owned?
Once you find a resale TS that suits you and you join RCI you can access as many "Extra Vacations" and "Last Calls" as you want (some individual resorts have frequency or length of stay limits). These vacations are on sale (reduced regular price) quite frequently, but don't count on getting anything in prime season or location. These are weeks that RCI (or a resort) deems surplus so they'd rather get some money for them instead of them sitting empty.

For many years we had 3-5 weeks a year of those 'vacations' in addition to our *1* TS week. We also have family members use them as well.


~Diane


----------



## Sasha Brezina (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi Diane yes that is exactly what I meant cause if we could by chance find cheap last minute deals it would work fine with our schedule.

Only thing was of course they made me feel special in saying only VIPS get to use the unlimited RCI last minutes and they were throwing them in with our package (I knew the points were low but thought this RCI thing was something worth alot). Apparently not lol

Oh and when i asked what the chances of availability were of course they made it sound like most places would always have rooms available last minute. Definitely happy now that we rescinded


----------



## theo (Mar 3, 2017)

Sasha Brezina said:


> ... they made me feel special in saying only VIPS get to use the unlimited RCI last minutes and they were throwing them in with our package (I knew the points were low but thought this RCI thing was something worth a lot).
> 
> ...when i asked what the chances of availability were of course they made it sound like most places would always have rooms available last minute.



Please understand very clearly that sales weasels (Westgate and Wyndham being the worst in the U.S. --- although they have equals in Mexico) will say *anything* to "make the sale and close the deal".

Those weasels know perfectly well that their verbal statements are not legally binding. *Only the written contract content matters* --- and those parasites certainly know this. Consequently, they feel completely free to obfuscate, exaggerate, lie and misrepresent, virtually at will.


----------



## Sasha Brezina (Mar 7, 2017)

Hmmm I haven't heard anythung from them as all... should I be concerned at all? 

We sent the letter to the address stated certified mail saying wed like to cancel and quoting our membership number and everything so I would think it would be fine. Just surprised I haven't heard anything yet or had them trying to call me.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 7, 2017)

You generally won't hear from them. It does not go to the sales office as the sales staff would most likely just shred the YOUR rescind letter ... and they get paid their commission. The "commission only" sales staff might be a bit sleazy.

You have a copy and proof of mailing ... you will be fine. 

I think I have rescinded at least 3 or more times over the years ... never a problem.


----------



## Sasha Brezina (Mar 7, 2017)

Okay awesome thanks so much for the response! That makes me feel better!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 7, 2017)

Have you received the notice of delivery?


----------



## Sasha Brezina (Mar 8, 2017)

I haven't but I live in Canada so it'll take a few days to get here. We sent it from Vegas last Wednesday so I'd expect to get it back in Canada by end of this week I'd think.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 8, 2017)

There should have a new section " TUG saved me..."  as a sticky and have everyone's story who found TUG in time to rescind listed for others to quickly reference.   That number I'm sure in in the millions by now. $14k right here.


----------



## Sasha Brezina (Mar 8, 2017)

You're so right! Especially this was actually $16000USD!!! I'm Canadian so would have been over $22000CAD!!!!!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 8, 2017)

MOXJO7282 said:


> There should have a new section " TUG saved me..."  as a sticky and have everyone's story who found TUG in time to rescind listed for others to quickly reference.   That number I'm sure in in the millions by now. $14k right here.


erm...

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....-1-million-dollars-on-their-timeshare.196108/


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 9, 2017)

Well there you go. Good stuff.


----------



## echino (Mar 10, 2017)

Sasha Brezina said:


> Yep yep I went into UPS and sent certified mail and received some sort of receipt and he said that when they receive it I'll also get a receipt in the mail (sent the tablet and stuff cheaper mail but wrote in the letter it was coming seperately).



Can they deny your rescission because you sent the letter by UPS instead of USPS?


----------

